# Replacement engine help



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I need at least an 8 hp engine to replace a Tecumseh on a Craftsman 3750 watt gen, the Tecumseh had what I think was a j609A tapered shaft. I am thinking about going to look at an engine from a Generac model 01277-0, series 7200BPS, the engine number is EHF 04108-1 serial 7353895. 
Does anyone know what shaft this engine has?
What brand engine is it? 
Mounting bolt pattern?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Generac makes their own engines. They seem o.k. but parts and service can be hard to find. The crank and mounting bolt pattern may be the same. Personally, and this is just my opinion, I wouldn't spend much time and money on that Craftsman considering the price of a new unit.


----------

